# Throwing codes.



## blkmk3518 (Feb 8, 2013)

My buddy is having me do his work for him and is throwing some codes 

Code: P0103- mass air flow circuit high input
Code: P0175- system to rich
Code: P0172- system to rich 

I was thinking replace MAF and call it a day. But one of the codes is for O2 sensor #1 I'm not firmiluar with anything but mk3's so any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
sent from your mom's rear end


----------



## blkmk3518 (Feb 8, 2013)

It is an 04 A6 s-line 2.7

sent from your mom's rear end


----------

